# Antquarium



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Tell me what you think on this:









Its an Antquarium...... aquarium for ant..... living in jells to substitue soil....







or







?


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

The fact that ants can live in gel is cool, but thats not very natural. It's too much of a novelty to me. Thats like fish swimming in dirt. I would have to give it


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ion said:


> Tell me what you think on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i have seen that before, the ants accualy eat the gel as it tunnels thru it


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

in think that looks pretty sweet...ive never seen or heard of that...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

haha


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I want one









I have never seen these - were can I get one?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

i seen them at a local toy store


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nifty


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Innes they sell them on iwantoneofthose.com on the homepage click new arrivals, you will see it there

The Antquarium concept was developed by NASA back in the heyday of the US space programme. Their idea was to take a colony of ants into space so the astronauts could study the insects' behaviour in zero gravity. Why, we hear you ask? Well, we guess they had to study something as they hurtled around planet earth. Anyway, NASA's loss is our gain - because the amazing jelly-like habitat they invented is now available to support ant life here on earth. Or more specifically, on your desk, bedside or kitchen table.

The Antquarium is filled with a highly nutritious non-toxic gel into which you prod four little holes to get the tunnel network started. Now get out into the garden or park and catch about 15 ants to populate the colony. Put them in the Antquarium, replace the lid... and watch. Within days the ants will burrow out an amazing pattern of channels, each clearly visible in cross-section through the walls of the container. Maintenance is minimal. Besides providing a safe ecologically-correct habitat, the gel also provides the ants' food. You simply need to open the lid for a moment once a month to aerate the interior.

In the unlikely event of not being able to track down any ants of your own, Antquarium comes with a voucher to send off for a free phial of ants.

FEATURES:

Sturdy acrylic container measures 13.5 x 8.5 x 3.5cm 
The perfect educational gift for anyone aged between 9 and 99 
Pack comes with everything you need, except ants 
Ant life expectancy approx 6 months (worker ants conveniently carry their late brethren to the top of the gel for easy disposal) 
Gel can be re-used time and again 
Ant Facts No 1
Ants are one of the oldest living creatures on earth. Like sharks, they haven't changed much in millions of years. Nature got it right first time, proving the old axiom "if it ain't broke, don't fix it".

Ant Facts No 2
Ants are the world's strongest creature in relation to their size. They can carry 10-20 times their bodyweight. They are also the longest living of all insects. 
Ant Facts No 3
At any given moment, there are at least 1015 ants living on earth (That's a number so large -and involving more zeros than is polite to use in mixed company - that there isn't even a word for it. A lot is just woefully inadequate) Anyway, that represents 0.1% of all the planet's insects.

CUSTOMER REVIEWS (Write your own review here)
"This is the second review I have written, but this device is absolutely the best thing ever invented. I am so attached to my four flatmates, I've had their names tattooed on my arm, next to little ant caricatures of them. I can't tell you how much I want to be an ant and just bust around their tunnels with them. I've been praying to Jesus to reincarnate me as an ant. If he agrees, I'm going to jump off the roof of my flats. It is going to be awesome."
Josh, Bournemouth

"Well, I bought this heavenly device and have spent endless hours watching the little fellas burrow around in joy. I've started to train them to do tricks - I even reward them with sweet treats. I have started to feel like they are family and wept so hard when the first one died. I named him and cremated him in a box of matches, and so his spirit would live on I rolled him in a blunt and smoked his ashes until I was visiting him in ant heaven. Thank you so much for providing me with so much joy."
Josh, Bournemouth

"Wow! Never did I think that ants would be so cool! I got them for a birthday present and I love them - a must-have for any age! I'm taking them to work with me next week..."
Amy Lee, Stafford


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

do you think it will work with jell-o?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol u wont need jell-o they will never eat all that gel


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks Plonker, and marcc420 why are you shooting KQ?


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

i would definately get one if i came across that at a shop


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

anybody got an american site where to get those


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> do you think it will work with jell-o?


 Well, it might not work with j-Lo (jennifer Lopez)









I have never seen it in american sites or shop, I have only seen it at www.iwantoneofthose.com

I thinks they might ship to US though, although the shipping might not justify its value


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WOO-HOO!!! one for the UK


----------

